# Stratton Mountain - New Snow Bowl HSQ



## WoodCore (Apr 8, 2018)

Hoping to be back up next weekend but just in case made some laps down the nice last pitch of the "Snow Bowl Alley" trail on Saturday. The configuration of the base station and chair storage rail on the new HSQ will radically alter the look and flow of this area for sure! 



 

If your interested the plans for the new lift can be viewed here..... https://anrweb.vt.gov/ANR/vtANR/Act250SearchResults.aspx?Num=2W0519-29 


Ohh!! BTW, Did hear another very interesting rumor today about the Old Snow Bowl Quad........


----------



## Jully (Apr 8, 2018)

Please indulge us!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2018)

Putting it over on Kidderbrook?

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## benski (Apr 8, 2018)

In the act 250 applications there is a document called bottom terminal 3D model with a picture of a 90 dopplemeyr with background. Is it going to go used? No other new lifts in there so that's got to be it for Stratton for this year.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 9, 2018)

Interesting documents. Looks like they may do some regrading up top to access Mike's Way from the new lift? 

Also, tax generation documents have some predicted skier visit numbers based on the new lift. 

My wife and I rode the Snow Bowl lifts a few weeks ago when it was open for the last time.


----------



## ghughes20 (Apr 9, 2018)

I also rode the Sun Bowl lift two weeks ago, but as of yesterday, it looks very much closed down forever.   I'm excited to ride the new lift next season.

The rumor I heard about the old lift is that they're selling the chairs to Magic.  (The previous rumor was that they were going to move the lift replace the Tamarack lift, which doesn't make sense as that lift is never crowded and doesn't need the extra capacity.)


----------



## slatham (Apr 9, 2018)

ghughes20 said:


> I also rode the Sun Bowl lift two weeks ago, but as of yesterday, it looks very much closed down forever.   I'm excited to ride the new lift next season.
> 
> The rumor I heard about the old lift is that they're selling the chairs to Magic.  (The previous rumor was that they were going to move the lift replace the Tamarack lift, which doesn't make sense as that lift is never crowded and doesn't need the extra capacity.)



What is Magic going to do with Quad chairs??


----------



## ghughes20 (Apr 9, 2018)

That I can't answer, just the rumor I heard.  Having never been to Magic, I assume based on your comment their lifts are only doubles.  They'd need more than just Sun Bowl Chairs!!!


----------



## sull1102 (Apr 9, 2018)

They could easily be for the Borvig lift they're finishing up the install of, the "Green" lift.

Sent from my LG-H820 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 9, 2018)

Magic may be after more than just the chairs...... The Snowbowl chair is almost exactly the same length as a certain troubled summit lift, just saying.


----------



## mriceyman (Apr 10, 2018)

WoodCore said:


> Magic may be after more than just the chairs...... The Snowbowl chair is almost exactly the same length as a certain troubled summit lift, just saying.



 i get where youre going with this


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## icecoast1 (Apr 10, 2018)

One question I have is will this lift run weekdays as well or just weekends and holidays like the old lift?  It's going to be nice to ski/ride that side of the mountain without having to go back to main base and take 2 lifts or the gondola back up... hopefully the midweek people get to use it as well


----------



## slatham (Apr 10, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> They could easily be for the Borvig lift they're finishing up the install of, the "Green" lift.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using AlpineZone mobile app



That's a double. I find it hard/impossible to believe it can be converted to a quad, and even harder to believe it would be worth it.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 10, 2018)

The Snow Bowl quad is considerably shorter than the Black chair but with a new haul rope and if the profile works with the # of towers and their height it may work. Poma overspecs their motors so the increased rise and length likely not an issue.

Now that would be a great addition.


----------



## icecoast1 (Apr 10, 2018)

They could buy the qaud chairs and only load it as a triple or double like they do with the black chair


----------



## sull1102 (Apr 10, 2018)

The Snow Bowl as the Black Chair would be awesome for Magic! Don't get me excited like that. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## NYDB (Apr 10, 2018)

icecoast1 said:


> One question I have is will this lift run weekdays as well or just weekends and holidays like the old lift?  It's going to be nice to ski/ride that side of the mountain without having to go back to main base and take 2 lifts or the gondola back up... hopefully the midweek people get to use it as well



I agree.  They need to make a commitment to run it on an ursa schedule.  Take gondola offline midweek / slow periods.  

In addition, move shooting star to the old kidderbrook liftline (a popular move on the forum) and you'd have a great lift layout.


----------



## slatham (Apr 10, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> The Snow Bowl as the Black Chair would be awesome for Magic! Don't get me excited like that.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using AlpineZone mobile app



I agree, no need to get excited - I highly doubt that's in the plan this off season. Lots of items on the already in the works.


----------



## machski (Apr 10, 2018)

Newpylong said:


> The Snow Bowl quad is considerably shorter than the Black chair but with a new haul rope and if the profile works with the # of towers and their height it may work. Poma overspecs their motors so the increased rise and length likely not an issue.
> 
> Now that would be a great addition.


Magic could also space the chairs at double the normal interval to get the same capacity but with a quad chair.  That would also help any motor power issue with the greater rise.  Fun to speculate what ifs.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Pez (Apr 10, 2018)

maybe the whole thing could be moved?  If stratton was smart they'd let it go for a cut rate price.


----------



## ShadyGrove (Apr 10, 2018)

Newpylong said:


> The Snow Bowl quad is considerably shorter than the Black chair but with a new haul rope and if the profile works with the # of towers and their height it may work. Poma overspecs their motors so the increased rise and length likely not an issue.
> 
> Now that would be a great addition.



Can you verify the length of each chair?  I was under the impression that the Snow Bowl chair has a vertical rise of 1,380' and the Black is 1,399'.  Maybe the install length is considerably different?


----------



## ss20 (Apr 10, 2018)

The speculation in this thread is nauseating....

Stranger things have happened but I doubt Magic is getting a Quad chair or pieces from it.  They want to work on the snowmaking pond and get green running this offseason, correct?  How does Stratton's Snowbowl lift going to Magic help either of those projects?


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 10, 2018)

ss20 said:


> The speculation in this thread is nauseating....
> 
> Stranger things have happened but I doubt Magic is getting a Quad chair or pieces from it.  They want to work on the snowmaking pond and get green running this offseason, correct?  How does Stratton's Snowbowl lift going to Magic help either of those projects?



They could buy it but not install it until next off season. The Black just seems like a money pit. If they could get it at a great price then just maybe. I have know other areas that have bought used lifts and didn't install them for 2 or 3 years.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 10, 2018)

ShadyGrove said:


> Can you verify the length of each chair?  I was under the impression that the Snow Bowl chair has a vertical rise of 1,380' and the Black is 1,399'.  Maybe the install length is considerably different?



Using google earth, here’s what I come up with for lengths and vertical for each lift

Black:
4585 Linear Distance
4797 Ground Length
1403 Vertical 

 Snowbowl:
4597 Linear Distance
4798 Ground Length 
1375 Vertical 

Skilifts.org has the Snowbowl line length listed as 4,639 feet long.


----------



## sull1102 (Apr 10, 2018)

Those numbers are awfully close to each other, only noticeable difference is the 28ft vert difference.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes and the ground length on Google Earth for our chair vs the real length differs by a large margin - but in this case I was wrong - I went back into VT Tramway filings and they are far closer than I thought. Well within the room of error of moving the terminals up or down to compensate. I like the speculation, though it is just that!


----------



## NYDB (Apr 10, 2018)

I'd prepay 2 years seasons passes at Magic to get that lift installed.  I think a reliable redundant summit lift is so much more important than green.  


Anyway, how much would stratton want for the Remnants of the SB chair?  anyone have any idea what the resale value is on lifts?  just interested really.  I used to work in contollers office at ASC back in the day but don't remember any figures, not they would be relevant now anyway


----------



## mriceyman (Apr 10, 2018)

NY DirtBag said:


> I'd prepay 2 years seasons passes at Magic to get that lift installed.  I think a reliable redundant summit lift is so much more important than green.
> 
> 
> Anyway, how much would stratton want for the Remnants of the SB chair?  anyone have any idea what the resale value is on lifts?  just interested really.  I used to work in contollers office at ASC back in the day but don't remember any figures, not they would be relevant now anyway



But the green was being put in figuring the black was good to go after the work done to it. Now that the black chair is basically down they wont just shelf the green chair. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## slatham (Apr 10, 2018)

Regardless of what anyone pays for a lift, you still have to install it. No fire sale discount on that. And given the terrain involved, a helicopter is a must. In other similar situations I have heard rumor numbers of around $1mm as the "all in cost" for a new, old lift - bought and installed. From what JM said recently, the total off season budget is $1mm, which I believe includes installing Green, fixing Black, the pond remediation (and I am sure other needs that we are not aware of). So not much budget room even if you buy it at a fire sale price and store it. I also doubt this is the last chair that comes up for sale over the next couple of years, even in the neighborhood........


----------



## sull1102 (Apr 10, 2018)

Could be this summer(hoping), but in the next couple years the Sunbrook Quad is getting replaced by a high speed quad so that will be another chance to get a not too old or used quad chair.

Sent from my LG-H820 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## NYDB (Apr 10, 2018)

They need to get some EB-5's working.  Black is rickety dickety


----------



## drjeff (Apr 10, 2018)

The one thing yet to be mentioned in this now great speculation thread, is possibly the most obvious one, and that is that KSL could recycle it to one of their other resorts....

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Apr 10, 2018)

drjeff said:


> The one thing yet to be mentioned in this now great speculation thread, is possibly the most obvious one, and that is that KSL could recycle it to one of their other resorts....
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Stowe has no use for it.  Toll House?  That's gotta be a high speed lift. Lookout and Mountain lifts are adequate, imo.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 10, 2018)

ss20 said:


> Stowe has no use for it.  Toll House?  That's gotta be a high speed lift. Lookout and Mountain lifts are adequate, imo.



Vail owns Stowe...not KSL/Alterra.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 10, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Vail owns Stowe...not KSL/Alterra.



Wow...total...brain...fart...:-o


----------



## WoodCore (May 9, 2018)

WoodCore said:


> Ohh!! BTW, Did hear another very interesting rumor today about the Old Snow Bowl Quad........



Guess it's not a rumor anymore!


----------



## spiderpig (May 10, 2018)

ss20 said:


> The speculation in this thread is nauseating....
> 
> Stranger things have happened but I doubt Magic is getting a Quad chair or pieces from it.  They want to work on the snowmaking pond and get green running this offseason, correct?  How does Stratton's Snowbowl lift going to Magic help either of those projects?



Nauseating!


----------



## Smellytele (May 10, 2018)

spiderpig said:


> Nauseating!



The nausea is gone now. He probably puked on his shoes and feels better now.


----------



## ss20 (May 10, 2018)

ss20 said:


> The speculation in this thread is nauseating....
> 
> Stranger things have happened but I doubt Magic is getting a Quad chair or pieces from it.  They want to work on the snowmaking pond and get green running this offseason, correct?  How does Stratton's Snowbowl lift going to Magic help either of those projects?



:dunce:


----------



## Smellytele (May 10, 2018)

ss20 said:


> :dunce:



Reverse psychology?


----------



## ss20 (May 10, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Reverse psychology?



That's right.  Magic did it just to spite me!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 27, 2018)

Has anyone been up there to see the progress of the new lift going in?


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 27, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Has anyone been up there to see the progress of the new lift going in?



People who ski Stratton are too busy in the Hamptons this time of year.


----------



## slatham (Jun 27, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Has anyone been up there to see the progress of the new lift going in?



Work was supposed to slow/stop due to upper part of lift line being in Bricknell Thrush territory. Hence the rush to get the Quad removed by May 15th. If I recall the no work period ends August 1st?


----------



## sull1102 (Jun 27, 2018)

Haven't been over that side of the mountain in about a month or so, but I'm sure they're on schedule, the weather has been really good for construction the past month or so

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skimagic (Jun 28, 2018)

slatham said:


> Work was supposed to slow/stop due to upper part of lift line being in Bricknell Thrush territory. Hence the rush to get the Quad removed by May 15th. If I recall the no work period ends August 1st?



The thrush Restriction ends August 1.  Construction must be completed by , October 12.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 1, 2018)

Saw The Marshall Tucker Band there Saturday night. Saw/heard nothing about the new lift.


----------



## tumbler (Jul 2, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Saw The Marshall Tucker Band there Saturday night. Saw/heard nothing about the new lift.



How was the show?  Saw them about 25 years ago with the Outlaws and it was awesome


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 2, 2018)

tumbler said:


> How was the show?  Saw them about 25 years ago with the Outlaws and it was awesome



I was in Casper WY about 25 years ago and was going to see them at some brewery there together. Trust me when I say there is no reason to go to Casper WY unless you like antelope and no trees.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 2, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> I was in Casper WY about 25 years ago and was going to see them at some brewery there together. Trust me when I say there is no reason to go to Casper WY unless you like antelope and no trees.



+1 some of the most boring driving I've ever encountered.


----------



## crystalmountainskier (Jul 2, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> I was in Casper WY about 25 years ago and was going to see them at some brewery there together. Trust me when I say there is no reason to go to Casper WY unless you like antelope and no trees.



http://www.hogadon.net/
Owned & operated by the City of Casper.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 3, 2018)

tumbler said:


> How was the show?  Saw them about 25 years ago with the Outlaws and it was awesome



Good show. They described it as more as "an evening with" vs a concert. Lead singer spoke a lot of the past and stories related to songs. One of the guitarist/singers sounded like Gregg Allman...so imagine Gregg Allman singing "Can't You See" and "Fire on the Mountain". They jammed out quite a bit on a number of songs so it was a pretty long set. Glad we went. 

Fun Fact: Waylon Jennings has a pretty damn good version of Can't You See.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 4, 2018)

Took a ride up the gondi this weekend, here's some pictures of progress up top.....


----------



## WJenness (Sep 5, 2018)

WoodCore said:


> Took a ride up the gondi this weekend, here's some pictures of progress up top.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 23995
> ...



Thanks for the pics!

Really appreciate that they moved the unload up the hill some.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 5, 2018)

WJenness said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> Really appreciate that they moved the unload up the hill some.



I'm guessing that that new higher unloading area will be a touch more wind sheltered than the old location as well


----------



## Glenn (Sep 6, 2018)

Nice!

They had a really neat video on Instagram of the blasting they did for the bottom terminal. 

Again, cool pics. Nice to see the progress. I'm sure they'll be pretty active up there for the next few months.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 23, 2018)

A few pics from Saturday.  Tower footings are poured along with the top terminal.  

















Looking uphill:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Sep 23, 2018)

New trail cut.  Looks like it goes into Upper Wanderer.  







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYDB (Sep 23, 2018)

I wonder if they will make that trail between upper wanderer and Janesway jct. an official trail. 

Just to divert more traffic away from get my drift choke point

Sent from my SM-G960U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Sep 24, 2018)

They hint about a new trails in their blog:   https://blog.stratton.com/2018/08/snowbowl/


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 24, 2018)

Yes, a new cut through to U. Wanderer. Tree clearing and mitigation zones can be seen in the application documents. Biggest change will be the exit of Snow Bowl Alley being redirected towards U. Spruce. Here's a link to the tree removal and mitigation plan. 

https://anrweb.vt.gov/PubDocs/ANR/Planning/2W0519-29/Application%20Documents/013%20Tree%20Removal%20and%20Mitigation%20Plan.pdf


----------



## NYDB (Sep 24, 2018)

Glenn said:


> They hint about a new trails in their blog:   https://blog.stratton.com/2018/08/snowbowl/



I think the new trail is the old surface lift line in between Lower Slalom glade and lower liftline.   Don't know why they don't open the trail I was talking about.  Maybe some protected habitat there or something.  

Speading the increased traffic around should be a big priority.


----------



## ShadyGrove (Sep 24, 2018)

Glenn said:


> They hint about a new trails in their blog:   https://blog.stratton.com/2018/08/snowbowl/



They are turning the old T-Bar line into a trail (favored by locals on a powder day), since the new chair will be fast enough to service racers on World Cup.


----------



## x10003q (Sep 24, 2018)

WoodCore said:


> Yes, a new cut through to U. Wanderer. Tree clearing and mitigation zones can be seen in the application documents. Biggest change will be the exit of Snow Bowl Alley being redirected towards U. Spruce. Here's a link to the tree removal and mitigation plan.
> 
> https://anrweb.vt.gov/PubDocs/ANR/P...ents/013 Tree Removal and Mitigation Plan.pdf
> 
> View attachment 24033



I wonder why they used a map with so many old lifts still visible. This map has Kidderbrook, Grizzly, North American and possibly Standard and Betwixt doubles out of the base area.


----------



## slatham (Sep 24, 2018)

x10003q said:


> I wonder why they used a map with so many old lifts still visible. This map has Kidderbrook, Grizzly, North American and possibly Standard and Betwixt doubles out of the base area.



I wonder if they need to show past lifts over some time period for the ACT 250 process?


----------



## The Sneak (Sep 24, 2018)

ShadyGrove said:


> They are turning the old T-Bar line into a trail (favored by locals on a powder day), since the new chair will be fast enough to service racers on World Cup.



That’s a good move; fun trail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghughes20 (Sep 26, 2018)

They had a naming contest on social media to name the new trail.  They provided ten names as suggested by the public for voting (Poma Line, Bear Claw, etc).  As one might expect, the leader the last time results were posted was ....... "Traily McTrail Face".  

They were supposed to go from 10 down to 3, and perform a final vote.  I wonder if they got cold feet with regards to public input.

(Full disclosure: I voted for "Traily McTrail Face")


----------



## ss20 (Sep 26, 2018)

ghughes20 said:


> They had a naming contest on social media to name the new trail.  They provided ten names as suggested by the public for voting (Poma Line, Bear Claw, etc).  As one might expect, the leader the last time results were posted was ....... "Traily McTrail Face".
> 
> They were supposed to go from 10 down to 3, and perform a final vote.  I wonder if they got cold feet with regards to public input.
> 
> (Full disclosure: I voted for "Traily McTrail Face")



That's so stupid...which is obviously why it's winning.  I hope in 50 years when/if society finally leaves this phase of "let's just do the stupidest thing possible because it's funny" thing dies people will be like "what the hell were they thinking?"


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 27, 2018)

ss20 said:


> That's so stupid...which is obviously why it's winning.  I hope in 50 years when/if society finally leaves this phase of "let's just do the stupidest thing possible because it's funny" thing dies people will be like "what the hell were they thinking?"



Its either gona be that or the world will be even more screwed up than it is now


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ss20 (Oct 18, 2018)

From Stratton FB a few days ago...



> Just before the first snow fell on Stratton Mountain on Saturday, crews had poured the last of the concrete, finishing up with the lower terminal and towers one through three. The summit has been seeded and mulched and is ready for a crane to drop the top terminal and the lift shack is ready to be framed. The next milestone in the new Snow Bowl lift project will be the early-November fly in for all the towers with the load test tentatively scheduled for December 15.



F that stupid bird.  

The 15th is a Saturday.  Sure crowds aren't particularly heavy yet that time of year but unless they blow into the Sunbowl the only lifts running could be the Gondi, Amex, Ursa, Shooting Star, South America, and Tamarack...if there's good early season snow and the masses come early that could be pretty rough.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 19, 2018)

That really delayed the process. They were idle for quite some time. It's gotta be pretty cold right now for the crew to be working on the hill. 

Hoping they have a date when the towers will be flown in. That would be cool to see.


----------



## NYDB (Oct 19, 2018)

ss20 said:


> From Stratton FB a few days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are having the winter wondergrass that weekend so they are probably expecting decent crowds.  And sunbowl is usually a christmas thing at best.


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 19, 2018)

Sounds worse than it actually is. Marketing team should have been careful with the wording, but then again we are the 1% of Stratton skiers that might actually give a damn about it, the rest just want their village and the gondi spinning. They should have phrased it as "ready for the Snow Bowl's traditional mid-December opening."


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm guessing that as long as the new lift is spinning by Christmas week, that the admins at Stratton will be happy with things. 

Arguably, the reality is those likely to be most affected by this time frame are the athlete's on Stratton's and Stratton Mountain School's mogul team who will be training on World Cup once they open it and now will have to either find a different site or do full top to bottom laps once they get Worldcup open

An inconvenience for the early season Stratton skiers and riders once they get that side open? Yup. Not the end of the world though


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 19, 2018)

I have no doubts that the new Snow Bowl Express will be ready when it's needed.


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 19, 2018)

It's sad how little Stratton goes after the early season. I almost wish Peak had bought Stratton over Snow a decade ago. It's got a bit more elevation, a bit farther north but still in the snow belt. All good things if you imagine all those fan guns with this aggressive mentality, that'd be great.


----------



## icecoast1 (Oct 20, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> It's sad how little Stratton goes after the early season. I almost wish Peak had bought Stratton over Snow a decade ago. It's got a bit more elevation, a bit farther north but still in the snow belt. All good things if you imagine all those fan guns with this aggressive mentality, that'd be great.




Up until last year, I dont remember Mount Snow being all that aggressive or them opening much earlier than Stratton.   I think the new aggressiveness has more to do with showing off the new snowmaking system than anything else.  Theres no guarantee Stratton would be run any different in this dream scenario


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 20, 2018)

Stratton has the same snowmaking capacity as Mount Snow (water and air). Once they hit the switch they open up quick. Mount Snow has been hampered by lack of water for so long, so their upgrade made more of a difference and is marketed more.


----------



## slatham (Oct 20, 2018)

Has the Snowbowl lift ever really been needed prior to Christmas? During a normal year, how much of the terrain in that area gets open via snowmaking before Christmas? Not much is my guess.


----------



## icecoast1 (Oct 20, 2018)

slatham said:


> Has the Snowbowl lift ever really been needed prior to Christmas? During a normal year, how much of the terrain in that area gets open via snowmaking before Christmas? Not much is my guess.



Their early season snowmaking plans usually revolve around amex and ursa lifts but who knows that could change with the new lift.    They could probably easily have enough open to run it if they really wanted to


----------



## NYDB (Oct 21, 2018)

slatham said:


> Has the Snowbowl lift ever really been needed prior to Christmas? During a normal year, how much of the terrain in that area gets open via snowmaking before Christmas? Not much is my guess.



meadows, drifter and spruce and upper slalom glade are usually all part of their 'earlyish' push.  They concentrate on the ursa blue/blacks first for thanksgiving but after that those are usually next up.

They never ran the lift until the holidays though.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 21, 2018)

Agree with what many have said; the lift will most likely run when needed which tends to be more towards the holiday periods. However, it will be interesting to see if this runs more often now that it's a highspeed lift vs. the old fixed grip.


----------



## x10003q (Oct 22, 2018)

I think the new HSQ will run more than the FGQ. Besides taking pressure off the Ursa HS6, it will take pressure off the Gondola. The new HSQ will really smooth out the areas of the Stratton that are currently crowded. I could see Stratton not opening the Shooting Star HS6 on less crowded days as the Ursa will be less crowded when the new HSQ is running. That will be the new money saving lift for Stratton.


----------



## spiderpig (Oct 22, 2018)

x10003q said:


> I think the new HSQ will run more than the FGQ. Besides taking pressure off the Ursa HS6, it will take pressure off the Gondola. The new HSQ will really smooth out the areas of the Stratton that are currently crowded. I could see Stratton not opening the Shooting Star HS6 on less crowded days as the Ursa will be less crowded when the new HSQ is running. That will be the new money saving lift for Stratton.



The Shooting Star remains one of the dumbest lifts in history. Should have used that budget on the Snow Bowl originally.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2018)

Our just replaced Kidderbrook with the SS6.  Lot of great trees that side of the hill.  It sucks to have to take the long run out down to the Sunbowl base after skiing them. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Oct 23, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> Our just replaced Kidderbrook with the SS6.  Lot of great trees that side of the hill.  It sucks to have to take the long run out down to the Sunbowl base after skiing them.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



That run out beyond the old Kidderbrook lift is tough. And during busy times, you have a wait at Sunbowl.


----------



## x10003q (Oct 23, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> Our just replaced Kidderbrook with the SS6.  Lot of great trees that side of the hill.  It sucks to have to take the long run out down to the Sunbowl base after skiing them.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



You are correct, they cheaped out by not replacing Kidderbrook with a high speed 4/6. 

They effed up badly when they installed the Shooting Star. The Kidderbrook FGQ was still running, so that confused the decision. They could have simply extended Shooting Star at least to the bottom of Freefall (down Churchhill Downs) so most of the Kidderbrook pod could be skied with one lift ride. 

As you said, that run out to the Sun Bowl is a disaster and even worse with little kids.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 23, 2018)

ss20 said:


> From Stratton FB a few days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that weekend is also winter wondergrass (jambandy bluegrass festival at stratton). not sure how much that will impact on mountain crowding. i intend to use my ikon at stratton at least that saturday, and am working on a music industry friend for some free vip passes for the sat evening shows. gf will dig it, she likes twang.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 29, 2018)

According to the new trail map the poma line is called "Dino's Drop".


----------



## icecoast1 (Oct 29, 2018)

WoodCore said:


> According to the new trail map the poma line is called "Dino's Drop".



It's too bad they had to go and name it.  Now every Jerry east of the Rockies will make sure to go down it


----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2018)

WoodCore said:


> According to the new trail map the poma line is called "Dino's Drop".




Which i'm guessing is the name that came in a distant 2nd on their social media "name the new trail" blitz they did a few months ago where it appeared courtesy of some fun spirited trolling by the marketing department at Mount Snow that the name "Traily Mc Trailface" was the run away most popular suggestion! :razz:


----------



## ShadyGrove (Oct 29, 2018)

drjeff said:


> Which i'm guessing is the name that came in a distant 2nd on their social media "name the new trail" blitz they did a few months ago where it appeared courtesy of some fun spirited trolling by the marketing department at Mount Snow that the name "Traily Mc Trailface" was the run away most popular suggestion! :razz:



Please, oh please, tell me this is true.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2018)

ShadyGrove said:


> Please, oh please, tell me this is true.



100% true!

When Stratton put their "help us name the new trail where the Poma line used to be" post up on their social media feeds, I want to say it was sometime in August, Mount Snow put up on their social media feeds what Stratton was doing and suggested that their followers respond with the name "Traily Mc Trailface" which I am presuming is a direct take on what happened when the British Government opened up to the public a poll about what to name their new Polar Research Vessel, and I believe it was a British TV host suggested as a joke that it should be named Boaty Mcboatface. That name won by a large margin, but the Royal Navy who will operate the vessel chose a more traditional name


----------



## ghughes20 (Oct 30, 2018)

drjeff said:


> 100% true!
> 
> When Stratton put their "help us name the new trail where the Poma line used to be" post up on their social media feeds, I want to say it was sometime in August, Mount Snow put up on their social media feeds what Stratton was doing and suggested that their followers respond with the name "Traily Mc Trailface" which I am presuming is a direct take on what happened when the British Government opened up to the public a poll about what to name their new Polar Research Vessel, and I believe it was a British TV host suggested as a joke that it should be named Boaty Mcboatface. That name won by a large margin, but the Royal Navy who will operate the vessel chose a more traditional name



I ski at Stratton and don't follow Mt. Snow social media.  I voted for Traily Mc Trailface.  Disappointed they completely disregarded the will of the people.  I ski this season in protest!!!


----------



## skifree (Oct 30, 2018)

ghughes20 said:


> I ski at Stratton and don't follow Mt. Snow social media.  I voted for Traily Mc Trailface.  Disappointed they completely disregarded the will of the people.  I ski this season in protest!!!



arm bands?


----------



## ghughes20 (Oct 30, 2018)

skifree said:


> arm bands?



Absolutely, and not the kind that also holds my new IKON ski pass.  

Actually, speaking of the IKON pass, has anyone received theirs in the mail yet?  I see some of the IKON mountains are now open, but I still haven't received my pass.


----------



## Jully (Oct 30, 2018)

ghughes20 said:


> Absolutely, and not the kind that also holds my new IKON ski pass.
> 
> Actually, speaking of the IKON pass, has anyone received theirs in the mail yet?  I see some of the IKON mountains are now open, but I still haven't received my pass.



They're coming out in spurts. I received mine in early September, my girlfriend got hers in early October.


----------



## machski (Oct 30, 2018)

A friend of mine just got his yesterday, we are still waiting for ours.  You don't need the pass to ski yet, just present a driver's license at resort and they can issue a day pass and deduct from your Ikon (if required).  K's RFID system still isn't compatible with Ikon RFID so you have to swing buy guest service anyway for a K One card for now.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WJenness (Oct 30, 2018)

ghughes20 said:


> Absolutely, and not the kind that also holds my new IKON ski pass.
> 
> Actually, speaking of the IKON pass, has anyone received theirs in the mail yet?  I see some of the IKON mountains are now open, but I still haven't received my pass.



Mine came in the mail almost two weeks ago now.

Need to go use it. Haven't had an opportunity yet, unfortunately.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 30, 2018)

ghughes20 said:


> Absolutely, and not the kind that also holds my new IKON ski pass.
> 
> Actually, speaking of the IKON pass, has anyone received theirs in the mail yet?  I see some of the IKON mountains are now open, but I still haven't received my pass.



Our regular non Ikon passes came last week...or the week before? Oddly, no hole punched out for the yo-yo.


----------



## machski (Oct 30, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Our regular non Ikon passes came last week...or the week before? Oddly, no hole punched out for the yo-yo.


Be careful if you decide to punch a hole, it could kill the RFID in it.  That is why no punch hole, you never need to show it with RFID system, leave it in a pocket with nothing else in that pocket.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Oct 31, 2018)

Did Stratton go to RFID this year? The passes still have barcodes on them.


----------



## machski (Oct 31, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Did Stratton go to RFID this year? The passes still have barcodes on them.


I thought Alterra properties were going RFID, maybe not.  The bar code could be for other things (shop/food discount scans, etc).

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Oct 31, 2018)

I'll call the mountain tomorrow and see what I can find out.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2018)

Looks like the towers will be flown in mid month: https://www.stratton.com/the-mountain/mountain-improvements


----------



## antman12 (Nov 6, 2018)

Why do resorts wait so long to install these lifts? I can think of a few lifts currently being built that aren't done and the season is already starting.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 6, 2018)

Take my word for it they do not do it by choice.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 6, 2018)

Newpylong said:


> Take my word for it they do not do it by choice.



Yup, and this is quite a year for lift building!  Good stuff!


----------



## Rking1 (Nov 6, 2018)

They posted yesterday towers will be flying this week. 

https://m.facebook.com/StrattonMountain/photos/a.168876159466/10157117130804467/?type=3&source=48


----------



## slatham (Nov 6, 2018)

I hope they get them done this week. Next week is cold with a mid week storm. They’re probably this late because of all the poor weather.


----------



## machski (Nov 6, 2018)

slatham said:


> I hope they get them done this week. Next week is cold with a mid week storm. They’re probably this late because of all the poor weather.


And a bird...

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## sull1102 (Nov 6, 2018)

slatham said:


> I hope they get them done this week. Next week is cold with a mid week storm. They’re probably this late because of all the poor weather.


Overall we really have not had bad weather the past month or so up here in SoW VT

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## antman12 (Nov 7, 2018)

Oh I believe its not by choice. My post wasn't a complaint, I was just genuinely curious as to the reason(s). Killington, Stratton and Hunter all have lifts that aren't complete yet.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 7, 2018)

Rking1 said:


> They posted yesterday towers will be flying this week.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/StrattonMountain/photos/a.168876159466/10157117130804467/?type=3&source=48
> 
> View attachment 24126




Nice! Thanks for the update! Hope they take some video.


----------



## tumbler (Nov 7, 2018)

antman12 said:


> Oh I believe its not by choice. My post wasn't a complaint, I was just genuinely curious as to the reason(s). Killington, Stratton and Hunter all have lifts that aren't complete yet.



Because there are a limited number of crews for each lift company that do the install work.  They are used to doing installs in winter weather.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2018)

tumbler said:


> Because there are a limited number of crews for each lift company that do the install work.  They are used to doing installs in winter weather.



Bingo! 

In addition there are also a limited number of heavy lift helicopter operations out there, many of which take a retainer fee from the federal government for quick responses to natural disaster relief situations such as fighting wildfires and storm relief. So a lift installation company could contract out with the copter company for say an early September installation, but if the copters have been called in by the government for relief efforts, they may not be available at that time, and could be delayed for weeks, if not longer


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2018)

antman12 said:


> Oh I believe its not by choice. My post wasn't a complaint, I was just genuinely curious as to the reason(s). Killington, Stratton and Hunter all have lifts that aren't complete yet.



To add to this who does have a new lift that is completed?


----------



## Jully (Nov 7, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> To add to this who does have a new lift that is completed?



Out west is Loveland's complete? Taos too maybe? Don't think anyone back east is done.


----------



## machski (Nov 7, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> To add to this who does have a new lift that is completed?


Waterville's new summit T- Bar is good to go!

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Keelhauled (Nov 7, 2018)

Jully said:


> Out west is Loveland's complete? Taos too maybe? Don't think anyone back east is done.



Chet's Dream at Loveland is running, they opened with it.


----------



## ghughes20 (Nov 8, 2018)

Weather looks good next week to start laying down some snow.  With all the rain this year, I'm sure the ponds are full.  Let's hope they can open several trails from the summit for opening day.  A few years ago, they opened with just Black Bear at the Summit.  Chaos that day.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 8, 2018)

A-Basin's new Beaver lift is up and going through testing.Opens up a lot of new terrain for lift served.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 8, 2018)

ghughes20 said:


> Weather looks good next week to start laying down some snow.  With all the rain this year, I'm sure the ponds are full.  Let's hope they can open several trails from the summit for opening day.  A few years ago, they opened with just Black Bear at the Summit.  Chaos that day.



Those are interesting days. Dodging people with rental gear and unzipped coats going way to fast for their abilities.


----------



## icecoast1 (Nov 8, 2018)

ghughes20 said:


> Weather looks good next week to start laying down some snow.  With all the rain this year, I'm sure the ponds are full.  Let's hope they can open several trails from the summit for opening day.  A few years ago, they opened with just Black Bear at the Summit.  Chaos that day.




Looks pretty good for getting multiple trails open. A nice window of snowmaking leading into opening day, Stratton can make a lot of snow when they have the temps


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Those are interesting days. Dodging people with rental gear and unzipped coats going way to fast for their abilities.



One of my rules for my kids is never ever ski with your jacket unzipped all the way. Either zip it up at least a little or take it off.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 8, 2018)

Towers were flown in today......


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## 180 (Nov 8, 2018)

nice pictures


----------



## sull1102 (Nov 8, 2018)

Am I crazy or is that a crap load of poles really close together? 

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Nov 8, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Am I crazy or is that a crap load of poles really close together?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


Doesn't look much different than the old fixed grip quad had. The topography is what it is for how many towers a lift requires to keep the haul rope far enough off the ground and in a reasonable angle coming into the sheave trains on the towers to keep the lift running as efficiently as possible

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## doublediamond (Nov 8, 2018)

No it's the telephoto lens.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 9, 2018)

Nice pics! Were you there WoodCore? 

Looking at the first pic, you can see what's left of the Poma. 

Trying to figure out where the base terminal will be. I thought they had poured some concrete for that already....


----------



## ghughes20 (Nov 9, 2018)

Great pictures.  Any chance you can PM me and send me the a high res version of the 4th one?


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 9, 2018)

Not my pics, pulled from Stratton's FB page.


----------



## ghughes20 (Nov 9, 2018)

WoodCore said:


> Not my pics, pulled from Stratton's FB page.



Got it, thanks!!!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 9, 2018)

WoodCore said:


> Not my pics, pulled from Stratton's FB page.



Cool. Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## ghughes20 (Nov 12, 2018)

Looks like the guns are in full force on Frank's, Tamarack, Black Bear & Polar Bear.  Could be one of the best opening weekends in years.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H2khwb-088


----------



## slatham (Nov 12, 2018)

ghughes20 said:


> Looks like the guns are in full force on Frank's, Tamarack, Black Bear & Polar Bear.  Could be one of the best opening weekends in years.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H2khwb-088



Especially since they don't plan to open until next Wednesday 11/21 (unless they change that). By then they'll have half the front side open if the cold and snow deliver as currently forecasted.....


----------



## drjeff (Nov 12, 2018)

Stratton may be the most overlooked, based on "snooty" reputation, snowmaking powerhouse in the Northeast!! They have a system that the overwhelming majority of ski areas proportion wise wish they had!! [emoji123][emoji123][emoji123][emoji123]

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Nov 13, 2018)

They had a lot of guns going yesterday AM on the front side of the mountain. Should be able to get things going after today. Storm on Thursday could help things along.


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 13, 2018)

slatham said:


> Especially since they don't plan to open until next Wednesday 11/21 (unless they change that). By then they'll have half the front side open if the cold and snow deliver as currently forecasted.....



yeah, they won't change


----------



## ghughes20 (Nov 14, 2018)

The guns are back up again today.  Looks windy.  I think most of the snow is landing on Mt. Snow.  They could open this weekend if they wanted to.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 14, 2018)

Impressive amount of snow is being made right now   Looks like many trails on the main face are lit up with guns.  Quite a sight on their mid mountain cam.


----------



## tumbler (Nov 14, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Impressive amount of snow is being made right now   Looks like many trails on the main face are lit up with guns.  Quite a sight on their mid mountain cam.



Wow, that is impressive.


----------



## crazy (Nov 14, 2018)

Very impressive. I kind of wish they would open this weekend, but I'm sure that if we wait a week they will have an impressive portfolio of trails open for opening weekend.

Anyone want to bet that Stratton will be even more mobbed this season thanks to the Ikon Pass?


----------



## NYDB (Nov 14, 2018)

I might take that bet.  They killed the college and under 30 pass and that might end up making it a wash.  Either way, any regular Saturday there was already pandemonium basically.  And if the wind kicks up and halts the gondola, it turns from just ordinary chaos to cats and dogs living together.   New snow bowl lift might help that a bit.  

Sent from my SM-G960U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 14, 2018)

Currently at the summit it's -1F! Mid cam has some great night live action of the growing whale compliments of the SMI Polecats. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H2khwb-088http://


----------



## ss20 (Nov 14, 2018)

NY DirtBag said:


> I might take that bet.  They killed the college and under 30 pass and that might end up making it a wash.  Either way, any regular Saturday there was already pandemonium basically.  And if the wind kicks up and halts the gondola, it turns from just ordinary chaos to cats and dogs living together.   New snow bowl lift might help that a bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using AlpineZone mobile app



I really don't have a problem with Stratton with midweek.  Trees can be off-the-charts good when there's snow.  There's nothing extreme that's a clear-cut trail but there are some tricky spots in the woods.  

But weekends...it's really the only major mountain I've skied where there is NOWHERE to hide from the masses either on-trail or on-lift(lines).


----------



## Glenn (Nov 15, 2018)

Still going strong! Wow! They must have some serious capacity in that system. And odd they're fairly quiet about it. 

For us, you have to know how to work the mountain. We typically ski on Sundays. We get to the mountain late morning, get out for a few runs, then people start going in for an early lunch; we keep skiing. By the time lunch is over, some people head home. We generally avoid Saturdays there if possible.


----------



## ghughes20 (Nov 15, 2018)

WoodCore said:


> Currently at the summit it's -1F! Mid cam has some great night live action of the growing whale compliments of the SMI Polecats.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H2khwb-088http://



Not complaining about the upcoming snow and cold temps, but I wonder if this is slowing down the lift install?


----------



## ghughes20 (Nov 18, 2018)

Guns are on again.  Starting to look like overkill.  I'm sure they could get enough snow on Upper Standard by opening day - if they wanted to.  Could be the best November Skiing in VT in years.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2018)

ghughes20 said:


> Guns are on again.  Starting to look like overkill.  I'm sure they could get enough snow on Upper Standard by opening day - if they wanted to.  Could be the best November Skiing in VT in years.


From personal experience this weekend, it's some of the best November skiing I can remember in the 20+ years I've had a Southern VT mtn as my home hill less than 10 miles as the bird flies South of Stratton!!

With the power of the Stratton Snowmaking system and the temps they've had since they first fired it up, plus the help from mother nature and the forecast this week, their 1st snow report later this week is going to have a SIZEABLE trail count number for sure!! 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Nov 19, 2018)

Temps will be dropping right into the end of the week. They should have a good amount of trails open by the time Wednesday rolls around. That should help lighten the load on Black Bear...can be a bit crowded early season!


----------



## ghughes20 (Nov 20, 2018)

The Upper Terminal is in!!!


----------



## machski (Nov 20, 2018)

Boy, that is not too "IN".

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Nov 20, 2018)

Wondering when that pic was taken. It's been pretty snowy up there the last few days. 

I called the mountain yesterday regarding the passes. They recommended bringing passes to the season pass window to get punched. I guess passes weren't punched from the printer to prevent jamming or expedite things. They mentioned we could punch them ourselves, but didn't want anyone to risk damaging the radio. That may be specific to the Ikon passes?


----------



## ss20 (Nov 20, 2018)

With worsening weather I find it hard to believe that lift will be ready December 15th.


----------



## machski (Nov 20, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Wondering when that pic was taken. It's been pretty snowy up there the last few days.
> 
> I called the mountain yesterday regarding the passes. They recommended bringing passes to the season pass window to get punched. I guess passes weren't punched from the printer to prevent jamming or expedite things. They mentioned we could punch them ourselves, but didn't want anyone to risk damaging the radio. That may be specific to the Ikon passes?


No, that is the same with any RFID pass.  You can punch a hole, but if not done in the correct spot, it kills the radio.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ghughes20 (Nov 20, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Wondering when that pic was taken. It's been pretty snowy up there the last few days.
> 
> I called the mountain yesterday regarding the passes. They recommended bringing passes to the season pass window to get punched. I guess passes weren't punched from the printer to prevent jamming or expedite things. They mentioned we could punch them ourselves, but didn't want anyone to risk damaging the radio. That may be specific to the Ikon passes?



I grabbed the picture from their website.  It was attached to an article dated 11/15, so obviously the snap is older then that.  They've probably had close to a foot so snow over the last 5 days.  It was snowing today.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 20, 2018)

So- I often ski Black Friday at Stratton go lap ursa and get my ski legs- usually minimal crowd.  This year have to go sat instead- how busy should I expect it to be?  I never ski Stratton except early season and it usually isn’t bad-  it I’ve heard winter weekends can be crazy.   Thanks for any responses.  Worst case- I’ll go to snow instead - where it will be crowded but you have some work around room.


----------



## ghughes20 (Nov 20, 2018)

Madroch said:


> So- I often ski Black Friday at Stratton go lap ursa and get my ski legs- usually minimal crowd.  This year have to go sat instead- how busy should I expect it to be?  I never ski Stratton except early season and it usually isn’t bad-  it I’ve heard winter weekends can be crazy.   Thanks for any responses.  Worst case- I’ll go to snow instead - where it will be crowded but you have some work around room.



Typically the Saturday after Thanksgiving isn't too crowded at the lifts.  The traffic on the trails is all dependent on how many runs they have open.   This Saturday will be hard to predict since the conditions are expected to be great for this time of year and they should have a lot of runs open.  Could bring big crowds.

Mid winter weekends, the lift lines can be nuts.  Not sure Mt. Snow is much better.  The only trails at Stratton that I find uncomfortably crowded are Black Bear and some of the greens.  I tend to stick to the blacks when the crowds are up.


----------



## icecoast1 (Nov 20, 2018)

Madroch said:


> So- I often ski Black Friday at Stratton go lap ursa and get my ski legs- usually minimal crowd.  This year have to go sat instead- how busy should I expect it to be?  I never ski Stratton except early season and it usually isn’t bad-  it I’ve heard winter weekends can be crazy.   Thanks for any responses.  Worst case- I’ll go to snow instead - where it will be crowded but you have some work around room.



Really depends on what's open.  If theres enough open to spread people out it can be manageable, which it looks like is going to be the case.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks!  Appreciate the prompt response.  May roll the dice and hit Stratton as I just skies snow last weekend.  Usually strattton and okemo are light years ahead of snow at this point but snow has been aggressive.  All that might be irrelevant if it keeps snowing.  How is Stratton’s rope drop policy- sugarbushesque- meaning if it is slightly more snow than rock it is open- or more conservative like no rocks to open?


----------



## ghughes20 (Nov 20, 2018)

Madroch said:


> Thanks!  Appreciate the prompt response.  May roll the dice and hit Stratton as I just skies snow last weekend.  Usually strattton and okemo are light years ahead of snow at this point but snow has been aggressive.  All that might be irrelevant if it keeps snowing.  How is Stratton’s rope drop policy- sugarbushesque- meaning if it is slightly more snow than rock it is open- or more conservative like no rocks to open?



Stratton is conservative, in my opinion.   If it's open, it will have good cover.  The trees are different.  They can be sketchy early - or if it hasn't snowed in a while.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 21, 2018)

We were going to venture out tomorrow...but looks like Friday and Saturday instead.


----------



## NYDB (Nov 21, 2018)

Was there this morning for a few runs with the little one.  Looks like they could open a lot more terrain by grooming out the snowmaking piles.  Light crowd.  



Sent from my SM-G960U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 23, 2018)

Great day on the hill today! Crew was busy working on the top terminal. 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Nov 25, 2018)

We were there Saturday. Comfy temps, decent crowds and good conditions. I agree with the above; some trails could have been wider if the whales were groomed out a bit more. Things really cleared out around lunch and Amex was pretty much ski on. Gondi lines were short all morning, but it looked like it was stopping quite a bit and for a few minutes each time. 

Nice pic of the top terminal! We didn't venture up the gondola yesterday.


----------



## ghughes20 (Nov 27, 2018)

Stratton got 15" today and more coming.

Vermont ski resorts are gonna save a lot of $$ on snow making this year.  Let's hope it stays cold.


----------



## NYDB (Nov 27, 2018)

wonder how that lift is coming along.


----------



## ghughes20 (Nov 27, 2018)

NY DirtBag said:


> wonder how that lift is coming along.



They were working on it on Saturday, but I have to think this snow will slow them down.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 27, 2018)

To put things time wise this lift construction season a bit into perspective, Green Mountain Control Systems, who handles the bulk of the electrical work for most lifts, both new and old, in the East, just posted this afternoon that the 1st new installation of the season in the East to pass load testing and receive certification happened today, at West Mountain in New York.  

That lift is a new Skytrac Quad that is maybe 2000 feet long replacing and OLD double.  Killington is saying that the Snowdon Bubble 6 should be up and operational on Monday. Guessing that Stratton all along has targeted the week or so before Christmas for their desired opening for the new Quad.  It has been far from an "easy" lift construction season courtesy of Mother Nature


----------



## crazy (Nov 28, 2018)

Are there any glades open yet at Stratton?


----------



## Handlebars (Nov 29, 2018)

crazy said:


> Are there any glades open yet at Stratton?



The glades have been open since opening day.


----------



## crazy (Nov 29, 2018)

Handlebars said:


> The glades have been open since opening day. View attachment 24213



Wow that's great. I do not see any glades officially open on the trail map, are the glades "officially" closed? Or are these unofficial glades, ex. trees between cut trails?


----------



## sull1102 (Nov 29, 2018)

crazy said:


> Wow that's great. I do not see any glades officially open on the trail map, are the glades "officially" closed? Or are these unofficial glades, ex. trees between cut trails?


Down here at Snow glades are officially open this morning I'm willing to bet same at Stratton. We've gotten almost two feet

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## crazy (Nov 29, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Down here at Snow glades are officially open this morning I'm willing to bet same at Stratton. We've gotten almost two feet
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app



That is awesome. Hopefully I will be able to hit up southern vermont later in the season.


----------



## NYDB (Nov 29, 2018)

crazy said:


> Wow that's great. I do not see any glades officially open on the trail map, are the glades "officially" closed? Or are these unofficial glades, ex. trees between cut trails?



Strattons official policy is that the glades are always open and are ski/ride at you own risk.  I was in a few on opening day and the coverage was fine.  After another couple of feet I would imagine they are sweet


----------



## Zand (Nov 30, 2018)

drjeff said:


> To put things time wise this lift construction season a bit into perspective, Green Mountain Control Systems, who handles the bulk of the electrical work for most lifts, both new and old, in the East, just posted this afternoon that the 1st new installation of the season in the East to pass load testing and receive certification happened today, at West Mountain in New York.
> 
> That lift is a new Skytrac Quad that is maybe 2000 feet long replacing and OLD double.  Killington is saying that the Snowdon Bubble 6 should be up and operational on Monday. Guessing that Stratton all along has targeted the week or so before Christmas for their desired opening for the new Quad.  It has been far from an "easy" lift construction season courtesy of Mother Nature



After going to Berkshire East last year, the world does NOT need more skytrac quads lol.


----------



## crystalmountainskier (Nov 30, 2018)

West's is a Partek, not Skytrac.


----------



## Handlebars (Dec 1, 2018)

The inversion today was wild.


----------



## ghughes20 (Dec 1, 2018)

Handlebars said:


> The inversion today was wild. View attachment 24233



Great picture and a great day on the mountain.   Very glad to see they didn't groom Spruce, Upper Standard, Bear Down.  Soft bumps all day long.  I just wish my legs were in mid-season form.  Big crowds today too.  i wonder if this is more related to the IKON pass, the great conditions, or both?

I heard some scuttlebutt on the mountain today that there may be a problem with the state which could push back opening of the lift.

Here's a few pictures.


----------



## Zermatt (Dec 1, 2018)

Today was insanely good, honestly felt like Colorado. So many soft bumps, warm temps, bluebird skies (above the clouds).  I have serious doubts that lift is going to open this season, if it doesn't get me in on the class action lawsuit.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 1, 2018)

ghughes20 said:


> I heard some scuttlebutt on the mountain today that there may be a problem with the state which could push back opening of the lift.
> 
> Here's a few pictures.View attachment 24235



No problems with the State, just some construction setbacks with the weather, a stump dump and a damn bird. Heard the splice is scheduled for Dec 15, should be good to go for XMAS week.


----------



## ghughes20 (Dec 1, 2018)

WoodCore said:


> No problems with the State, just some construction setbacks with the weather, a stump dump and a damn bird. Heard the splice is scheduled for Dec 15, should be good to go for XMAS week.



That news is almost as good as the conditions today!!!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 4, 2018)

Nice update! 

Guns are going today for a terrain expansion.


----------



## Jully (Dec 4, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Nice update!
> 
> Guns are going today for a terrain expansion.



Where's next usually for Stratton? Also how'd the trees fair in the rain?


----------



## Handlebars (Dec 4, 2018)

Jully said:


> Where's next usually for Stratton? Also how'd the trees fair in the rain?



West side/snowbowl trails are next, except for liftline because of the ongoing lift construction. The extra intermediate terrain is sorely needed. They have the natural snow trails closed, and the troughs of the bumps in the trees were getting a little bony by end of day Saturday, so I assume that it’s going to take some significant new snow to re-cover obstacles. Im sure there are doable lines in there, but some well skied areas will be dicey at best.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 4, 2018)

Jully said:


> Where's next usually for Stratton? Also how'd the trees fair in the rain?



We sat out this weekend. Went up to VT Sunday in the rain....Monday didn't look all that great so we opted to work around the house and prep for winter.


----------



## Jully (Dec 4, 2018)

Handlebars said:


> West side/snowbowl trails are next, except for liftline because of the ongoing lift construction. The extra intermediate terrain is sorely needed. They have the natural snow trails closed, and the troughs of the bumps in the trees were getting a little bony by end of day Saturday, so I assume that it’s going to take some significant new snow to re-cover obstacles. Im sure there are doable lines in there, but some well skied areas will be dicey at best.



Helpful and pretty much what I expected (sadly). Thank-you!



Glenn said:


> We sat out this weekend. Went up to VT Sunday in the rain....Monday didn't look all that great so we opted to work around the house and prep for winter.



Probably a good call. The day after a rainstorm is rarely good lol.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 8, 2018)

Good day on the mountain today, a bit cold but plenty of available terrain. Snow Bowl lift is moving right along.......



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## sull1102 (Dec 8, 2018)

Idk this seems like a ridiculously behind schedule project at this point. Like a month behind if not a little more.

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 8, 2018)

Yeah that's what happens when it's been below freezing since the beginning of November with several 8"+ storms


----------



## ss20 (Dec 8, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Idk this seems like a ridiculously behind schedule project at this point. Like a month behind if not a little more.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app



They thought they'd be ready the 15th...:lol:

Stratton already needs all the help it can get capacity-wise midwinter weekends.  There was roughly 120 or so chairs on that lift iirc?  60 chairs going uphill full is 240 people that will now be funneled elsewhere on the mountain.  Holiday is gonna be rough.


----------



## benski (Dec 9, 2018)

ss20 said:


> They thought they'd be ready the 15th...:lol:
> 
> Stratton already needs all the help it can get capacity-wise midwinter weekends.  There was roughly 120 or so chairs on that lift iirc?  60 chairs going uphill full is 240 people that will now be funneled elsewhere on the mountain.  Holiday is gonna be rough.



probably over 480, since there will be fewer people on the slope, and then there are the people who would have been in line for the lift.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 9, 2018)

Took this Saturday.  If you look closely, you can see one of the workers in the top terminal. 

Skiing was good. Scratchy on the steeps.  They were blowing a lot of snow over on Sunbowl; you could hear it when skiing Upper Middlebrook.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zermatt (Dec 9, 2018)

They weren't working on the lift today. 

First few runs were great this morning but got skied off very quick. Gondola running slow due to wind, a-hole snowboarders being a-hole snowboarders as usual. 

Super nice skier helped my son who fell on a steep section on pure ice. I was hiking back up but he got him up and coached him through the tough turns.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 9, 2018)

billo said:


> They weren't working on the lift today.



Yes they were! Crew was busy over in the Sun Bowl getting the haul rope loaded on a trailer and ready for transport.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 10, 2018)

I wish I took a picture a few weeks back. They had a really cool military tractor (truck) hooked up to a flatbed in Lot 2. Imagine that was used in some phase of the project. 

billo, glad someone stopped to help your son.


----------



## sull1102 (Dec 10, 2018)

billo said:


> They weren't working on the lift today.
> 
> First few runs were great this morning but got skied off very quick. Gondola running slow due to wind, a-hole snowboarders being a-hole snowboarders as usual.
> 
> Super nice skier helped my son who fell on a steep section on pure ice. I was hiking back up but he got him up and coached him through the tough turns.


Jackass skier being a jackass skier right here... You realize that little ski racer kids are as bad usually way worse than boarders doing their little tuck and straight line everything routine. What a jackass comment by you honestly.

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Dec 10, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Idk this seems like a ridiculously behind schedule project at this point. Like a month behind if not a little more.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


Way behind, thought it wasn't planned to be completed til sometime this month originally.  You want to see ridiculously behind schedule, check out Bretton Woods Gondola.  That may not get finished now this ski season.  But Stratton's build?  Can't say they are that far behind given the weather issues this year.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 10, 2018)

i went to stratton yesterday. while it was essentially exactly how and what it always is, it still provided a fresh renewal of my hatred for the place

the caliber of skier there is super low, so you constantly have to be on the lookout for other people. middle-aged and older people in the gondola make comments about how it "doesn't look like flatt-on to me" and how "i dont know why anyone would ski anywhere else." all day long people make comments about how fat and wide my skis are. they are my 105 mm daily drivers. 

they groomed 48 out of 49 open trails. identical boring pitch-less cruisers that get scraped to groomer track ice by 10 am.

the two decent marked glades (diamonds, and the one under the woods skiers left of the gondola line) skied ok. moondance skied treacherously. 

the gondola liftline had a few inches of soft snow on top, but it was closed, probably bc they didnt have a chance to groom it yet and god forbid the stratton pansies ski anything that is not groomed. the sunbowl base area was closed, along with the entire pod. the best looking snow on the mountain was the few inches sitting on all of the blues that cut down to sunbowl. no rational reason for this all to be closed. 

on the positive side, my girlfriend took a group lesson but ended up with just her and TWO instructors. it was her first time in many years and that was great for her. and i skied 19k vertical feet and managed to be off mountain at 1, buying backacre bottles at the craft beer shop by 1:30, and at my family hanuka dinner in manhattan at 6 on the dot.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 10, 2018)

^reading that makes me feel like I was actually there.   Scraped off groomers by 10am and inane gondola chatter is a big part of the Stratton experience.


----------



## urungus (Dec 10, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> middle-aged and older people in the gondola make comments about how it "doesn't look like flatt-on to me" and how "i dont know why anyone would ski anywhere else." all day long people make comments about how fat and wide my skis are. they are my 105 mm daily drivers.



What annoys me is the frequent discussion of banking / business deals while trapped in the Stratton gondola.


----------



## slatham (Dec 10, 2018)

I've made comments elsewhere on AZ that I wanted to get to Stratton on some off weekend just because I haven't been there in several years. Maybe I need to rethink.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 10, 2018)

its fine on a midweek day with fresh snow. otherwise, it pretty much sucks and i only go because its on my pass and allows me to be back in nyc by 6 pm.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 10, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> its fine on a midweek day with fresh snow. otherwise, it pretty much sucks and i only go because its on my pass and allows me to be back in nyc by 6 pm.



Nailed it.  I will add that the trees are really good, including  the 1,500ft vertical Test Pilot glade.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 10, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> *they groomed 48 out of 49 open trails.* identical boring pitch-less cruisers that get scraped to groomer track ice by 10 am.



Early season snow-banking, or do they always do this?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 10, 2018)

that is SOP


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 10, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> that is SOP



One less place I'll ever need to visit.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 10, 2018)

Yeah, like he said, something to do mid-week possibly just to check it out. Hard to pass up better options though.


----------



## benski (Dec 10, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> all day long people make comments about how fat and wide my skis are. they are my 105 mm daily drivers.



There are ski shops in Westchester without any fat skis. I looked once and did not see a ski I would consider. The only ski-shop in Binghamton is not much better.


----------



## Zermatt (Dec 10, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i went to stratton yesterday. while it was essentially exactly how and what it always is, it still provided a fresh renewal of my hatred for the place
> 
> the caliber of skier there is super low, so you constantly have to be on the lookout for other people. middle-aged and older people in the gondola make comments about how it "doesn't look like flatt-on to me" and how "i dont know why anyone would ski anywhere else." all day long people make comments about how fat and wide my skis are. they are my 105 mm daily drivers.
> 
> ...



Should have been there last weekend.  Snow quality was amazing and Upper Standard was ungroomed and open with very soft moguls.  It was still insanely crowded, full of a-hole snowboarders (the ones pounding beer in the gondola line swearing their heads off so my 7 year old daughter could hear...those ones).

Yesterday, skied off by 10am and colder.  Less crowded though.  What can I say it was on my pass, I ski early and get home early.


----------



## Zermatt (Dec 10, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Jackass skier being a jackass skier right here... You realize that little ski racer kids are as bad usually way worse than boarders doing their little tuck and straight line everything routine. What a jackass comment by you honestly.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app



Pounding beers in the gondola line while dropping the f bomb every six words a few feet away from my seven year old daughter....that doesn't count? 

I'm quite qualified to point out a-hole snowboarders, thank you.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 10, 2018)

billo said:


> Should have been there last weekend.  Snow quality was amazing and Upper Standard was ungroomed and open with very soft moguls.  It was still insanely crowded, full of a-hole snowboarders (the ones pounding beer in the gondola line swearing their heads off so my 7 year old daughter could hear...those ones).
> 
> Yesterday, skied off by 10am and colder.  Less crowded though.  What can I say it was on my pass, I ski early and get home early.



i would never waste last weekend at a place like stratton. last weekend was MRG friday smuggs saturday with a prompt go home and beat the sunday rain. 

stratton is solely for the sundays i need to be back in nyc early + magic conditions are sub par


----------



## slatham (Dec 10, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i would never waste last weekend at a place like stratton. last weekend was MRG friday smuggs saturday with a prompt go home and beat the sunday rain.
> 
> stratton is solely for the sundays i need to be back in nyc early + magic conditions are sub par



Well played. Magic was spectacular last Saturday (12/1) as well. 

This thread is definitely reinforcing my choice of Bromley and Magic as my go to mountains.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 10, 2018)

billo said:


> Should have been there last weekend.  Snow quality was amazing and Upper Standard was ungroomed and open with very soft moguls.  *It was still insanely crowded*, full of a-hole snowboarders (the ones pounding beer in the gondola line swearing their heads off so my 7 year old daughter could hear...those ones).



I have a feeling this is going to be a function of IKON. 

 I skied Magic last Saturday, but everyone at the bar at the lodge (literally) skied Stratton, save one couple who skied Okemo.   My wife & I were the only people who skied Magic, and this was a lodge AT Magic.   Of the numerous people who skied Stratton, all of them (again..... literally) said the only reason they skied Stratton that day was because it's "free" on their IKON pass.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 11, 2018)

stratton was insanely crowded on weekends before ikon existed. it was insanely crowded before max pass existed, and has only gotten worse and worse.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 11, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> stratton was insanely crowded on weekends before ikon existed. it was insanely crowded before max pass existed, and has only gotten worse and worse.



plus now it is attracting IKON douches like Billo, which will only make the weekends worse.  A lot of people carrying around that Billo 'asshole' vibe at Stratton.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 11, 2018)

So about that lift...

Geez, if you don't like the place, just go somewhere else? There's a rear end for every seat...and a mountain for every ski...


----------



## ghughes20 (Dec 11, 2018)

Glenn said:


> So about that lift...
> 
> Geez, if you don't like the place, just go somewhere else? There's a rear end for every seat...and a mountain for every ski...



Looks like Sun Bowl will be open this weekend.  They're blowing snow today, and with all the natural snow, they shouldn't have to blow too much. That should help dissipate the crowds ahead of the new lift.  That said, if the new lift isn't turning by XMAS, the holiday lift lines are going to be insane.  Good snow + IKON Pass = BIG CROWDS!!!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 11, 2018)

ghughes20 said:


> Looks like Sun Bowl will be open this weekend.  They're blowing snow today, and with all the natural snow, they shouldn't have to blow too much. That should help dissipate the crowds ahead of the new lift.  That said, if the new lift isn't turning by XMAS, the holiday lift lines are going to be insane.  Good snow + IKON Pass = BIG CROWDS!!!



That's why my wife and I by the passes with blackout dates. Holidays are busy in SoVT! 

Early opening for Sunbowl! That really helps spread people out around the mountain.


----------



## skitheeast45 (Dec 14, 2018)

I was talking with some people at Stratton and the new target opening date is the week/weekend before MLK. The lift itself should be finished around Christmas but they need two weeks or so for tests and state approval.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 15, 2018)

The snow report indicates they've been working on the communication line the last few days. They've had to close some trails near the new lift while the work takes place.


----------



## sull1102 (Dec 15, 2018)

skitheeast45 said:


> I was talking with some people at Stratton and the new target opening date is the week/weekend before MLK. The lift itself should be finished around Christmas but they need two weeks or so for tests and state approval.


Man that is a really bad install. How do you fall a month behind schedule and miss a vacation period. I know we got snow early and all, but still.

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Dec 15, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Man that is a really bad install. How do you fall a month behind schedule and miss a vacation period. I know we got snow early and all, but still.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


Again, if you think this is bad, you need to check out the delays on the BW gondola install.  Interestingly, both are Dopp builds (as is Wyndham's new lift).  The 2 new L-P's in the east (K open, Hunter) are either open or mostly on track.  Very surprising to see Dopp so far behind on all their projects in the east.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 15, 2018)

machski said:


> Again, if you think this is bad, you need to check out the delays on the BW gondola install.  Interestingly, both are Dopp builds (as is Wyndham's new lift).  The 2 new L-P's in the east (K open, Hunter) are either open or mostly on track.  Very surprising to see Dopp so far behind on all their projects in the east.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app



That is interesting.. both companies had same obstacles to work with:. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Keelhauled (Dec 15, 2018)

L-P kinda botched Copper's installs, one of them still isn't open yet.  Seems like it's been a rougher year than normal for both manufacturers.


----------



## sull1102 (Dec 15, 2018)

machski said:


> Again, if you think this is bad, you need to check out the delays on the BW gondola install.  Interestingly, both are Dopp builds (as is Wyndham's new lift).  The 2 new L-P's in the east (K open, Hunter) are either open or mostly on track.  Very surprising to see Dopp so far behind on all their projects in the east.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


Not really a good excuse though. BW is putting that gondi in for weddings and year round use so not really needed for winter. Stratton's Snow Bowl is very important to the skiing product especially by Christmas vacation.

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skitheeast45 (Dec 15, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Man that is a really bad install. How do you fall a month behind schedule and miss a vacation period. I know we got snow early and all, but still.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app



So the originally target weekend was this one (December 15). They are attributing 2-3 weeks of delays as a result of underestimating the time needed to build while avoiding whatever bird’s nesting period over the summer (they stopped construction for like two months) and the last 1-2 weeks is because of all the snow they have had.


----------



## slatham (Dec 15, 2018)

I think the Monday morning chairlift install quarterbacks do not fully appreciate the hostility of the weather at 2,500-4,000 feet since late OCTOBER. Way colder and snowier than normal, and every subsequent delay took them further and further into cold and snow. So far this year they have had FIVE FEET of snow, and most of that is still on the ground. Not exactly to plan, chair lift install wise......


----------



## machski (Dec 15, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Not really a good excuse though. BW is putting that gondi in for weddings and year round use so not really needed for winter. Stratton's Snow Bowl is very important to the skiing product especially by Christmas vacation.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


However, given the swath of terrain affected by the construction, extremely important to the skiing product.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## NYDB (Dec 15, 2018)

Omg i cant wait to hear about this shitshow from afar the next couple of weeks.   95% of stratton visitors have no idea that complete and utter chaos will be rained up them this upcoming xmas week.  I might drive up just to stand by guest services to hear the bitching.  

Sent from my SM-G960U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Dec 16, 2018)

Snow is tough on construction. I was involved with a building project at work a number of years ago. You don't need much snow to throw a wrench in the gears. Even with good equipment, it takes hours to clear a site of snow before any work can start. Daylight is in short supply this time of year as well.


----------



## sull1102 (Dec 16, 2018)

slatham said:


> I think the Monday morning chairlift install quarterbacks do not fully appreciate the hostility of the weather at 2,500-4,000 feet since late OCTOBER. Way colder and snowier than normal, and every subsequent delay took them further and further into cold and snow. So far this year they have had FIVE FEET of snow, and most of that is still on the ground. Not exactly to plan, chair lift install wise......


Lol, only been living in it myself in Southern Vermont working outside I think I might know a thing or two about it.

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 16, 2018)

How many chairlifts have you installed in your life time?

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## sull1102 (Dec 16, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> How many chairlifts have you installed in your life time?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


All the chairlifts in the world.

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 16, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Lol, only been living in it myself in Southern Vermont working outside I think I might know a thing or two about it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app



Yet apparently have not performed any construction this time of year, especially on the side of a mountain.


----------



## heiusa (Dec 16, 2018)

I work in construction on Long Island, and even if there is no snow, working with tools and hardware in the cold sucks, your hands get frozen, and its hard using gloves in certain situations.  In other words the productivity drops, then if you add in snow/ice it really slows down.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2018)

On Stratton's Instagram account, within the last 24hrs, their official response about when will the lift open is still "late December"

Now that the folks at Dopp have their flagship North American 2018 installation up and running with Big Sky's Ramcharger heated bubble 8, maybe they'll send a couple of extra crew East to help Stratton get this lift spinning for the Christmas week crowds. I'm sure that given the quantity of potential future contracts that Dopp could get from Alterra, that they want to get this lift spinning and help ensure a happy MAJOR client! 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 17, 2018)

drjeff said:


> Now that the folks at Dopp have their flagship North American 2018 installation up and running with Big Sky's Ramcharger heated bubble 8, maybe they'll send a couple of extra crew East to help Stratton get this lift spinning for the Christmas week crowds. I'm sure that given the quantity of potential future contracts that Dopp could get from Alterra, that they want to get this lift spinning and help ensure a happy MAJOR client!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app



Dopp. crews are also wrapping up the new 6 pack at Windham Mtn.


----------



## sull1102 (Dec 17, 2018)

I wonder if this is a case of detach quads are lowest priority now because of the 6's going in everywhere.

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## benski (Dec 17, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> I wonder if this is a case of detach quads are lowest priority now because of the 6's going in everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app



Possibly but many of those 6s have large spacing so the difference in capacity is smaller.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2018)

Dopp in the East in general this season seems to be having delay issues. None of their 3 new installations, The HSQ at Stratton, The HS6 at Windham or the Gondola at Brettonwoods are done.  Whereas Leitner-Poma has their new installations, the  Snowdon Bubble 6 at Killington open, and for all intensive purposes the HS6 at Hunter done as well, and Skytrac had their new installation FGQ open at West Mountain, NY yesterday


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 17, 2018)

Looks like the haul rope splice is on for tomorrow morning.


----------



## skitheeast45 (Dec 17, 2018)

WoodCore said:


> Dopp. crews are also wrapping up the new 6 pack at Windham Mtn.
> 
> View attachment 24331



Something that the picture Stratton posted doesn't show is the amount of grading work that needs to be done at the base of the lift. I skied by the bottom terminal this past weekend and the area between the terminal itself and Old Log Road is a mess with giant holes in the ground. I know they have some really nice grading plan in the works that will essentially elevate the lift from Old Log Road with a steep slope, like URSA being elevated above Runaway/91. This will nicely allow skiers to be separated by whether they are heading to the lift or continuing down the mountain. However, the snow appeared to be a major obstacle there.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 18, 2018)

Good news about the haul rope. That's a step in the right direction.


----------



## machski (Dec 18, 2018)

skitheeast45 said:


> Something that the picture Stratton posted doesn't show is the amount of grading work that needs to be done at the base of the lift. I skied by the bottom terminal this past weekend and the area between the terminal itself and Old Log Road is a mess with giant holes in the ground. I know they have some really nice grading plan in the works that will essentially elevate the lift from Old Log Road with a steep slope, like URSA being elevated above Runaway/91. This will nicely allow skiers to be separated by whether they are heading to the lift or continuing down the mountain. However, the snow appeared to be a major obstacle there.


Not sure but perhaps they can grade it with snowmaking for now and do the earthwork spring/early summer?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Dec 21, 2018)

Well Dopp has completed one new lift in the east.  The new Bromont Chondola opens on December 23rd.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## benski (Dec 21, 2018)

machski said:


> Well Dopp has completed one new lift in the east.  The new Bromont Chondola opens on December 23rd.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app



Windham opened there Dopp 6 pack Yesterday.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 24, 2018)

Stratton just posted not ready until January.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 26, 2018)

Sounds like things got really interesting on Christmas Eve. This was from the snow report e-mail this morning. Glad everyone was OK. 



> At about 3:30 pm Christmas Eve, a break in a snowmaking pipe on Lower Standard sent water at a 45 degree angle toward the gondola. Snowmaking computers showed a drop in pressure and operators immediately began the process of shutting down the system. The operations team simultaneously stopped the lift, restarting it slowly to reposition the cabins. Approximately seven minutes later, the gondola made its way to the summit where guests disembarked. We are pleased to report that no one was injured in what was a scary episode for seven skiers and riders in two gondola cabins. The gondola is running as usual today and snowmaking operations continue using alternate pipes in the network.


----------



## Handlebars (Dec 26, 2018)

Yikes! Everything was working ok on Xmas day. Conditions weren’t bad either. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## speden (Dec 26, 2018)

That's lucky that the break happened at the end of the day. I happened to be there that day and by 3:30 the place was quite deserted. I was over at the Sun Bowl by then so didn't get to see the excitement.


----------



## mbedle (Dec 27, 2018)

speden said:


> That's lucky that the break happened at the end of the day. I happened to be there that day and by 3:30 the place was quite deserted. I was over at the Sun Bowl by then so didn't get to see the excitement.



https://unofficialnetworks.com/2018...ooks-to-be-a-busted-snowmaking-pipe-stratton/


----------



## drjeff (Dec 27, 2018)

Makes one think a bit about what a crazy job being a snowmaker can be, and how we all too often take for granted the potential risks that they incur to put out a product that we all enjoy.

Fortunately nobody was injured when that blow out happened, since I'm guessing the some solid debris (pieces of the failed pipe wall, frozen dirt/rocks around the pipe) went launching at a pretty decent velocity when the pipe broke. Also, when you see how those gondola cabins swayed when they were hit by the water, makes you think about how much pressure that water is under to swing those couple thousand pound cabins that much at what looks to be at least 75 feet, if not more from where the break happened!!


----------



## Handlebars (Dec 27, 2018)

I would have needed a fresh pair of underwear after that. And a lifetime pass 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Dec 27, 2018)

Handlebars said:


> I would have needed a fresh pair of underwear after that. And a lifetime pass
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I'm wondering if a few people apres-ing at Grizzlies (where it looks like the video was shot from) were wondering if they had a few too many adult beverages when they looked out the window and saw that! :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Dec 27, 2018)

That's incredible to see. And what are the chances of the break happening right there and aiming at the cabins. I'm glad no one was hurt. Good move on Stratton's part to get the official word out there. 

Random commentary: 
We are just about into 2019, smartphones are everywhere...and people still can't figure out how to take a video in landscape mode....


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Dec 27, 2018)

That video, holy shit! The ppl in that one cabin could actually have gotten seriously injured there. Maybe gondolas need seatbelts lol [emoji38]

As for vertical video, I used to get really annoyed too until I realized that 99% of ppl hold their phones vertically all the time. Even when watching horizontal video or looking at horizontal pictures, Ppl still hold the phone vertically. It's either lazy or stupid but whatever the case if they don't bother to rotate their phone to watch content then they sure as heck won't do it to record. That and vertical video looks better when you hold the phone vertically which reinforces the pattern. Phones are not small TVs to most ppl.


----------



## cdskier (Dec 27, 2018)

Holy crap! Probably lucky that was a gondola and not a regular lift where people would have been directly exposed to the force of that water.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Dec 27, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Holy crap! Probably lucky that was a gondola and not a regular lift where people would have been directly exposed to the force of that water.



Yeah, if it had been a chair people would have been blown right off, even with the bar down. [emoji15]


----------



## skifree (Dec 27, 2018)

Looks like they can run it in high wind conditions now.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 27, 2018)

skifree said:


> Looks like they can run it in high wind conditions now.



Yes thanks to the gondola test pilots


----------



## ss20 (Dec 27, 2018)

skifree said:


> Looks like they can run it in high wind conditions now.



LMAO...probably the least wind resistant lift on the East Coast and it can survive a water jet attacking it.


----------



## icecoast1 (Dec 27, 2018)

SkiingInABlueDream said:


> That video, holy shit! The ppl in that one cabin could actually have gotten seriously injured there. Maybe gondolas need seatbelts lol [emoji38]
> 
> As for vertical video, I used to get really annoyed too until I realized that 99% of ppl hold their phones vertically all the time. Even when watching horizontal video or looking at horizontal pictures, Ppl still hold the phone vertically. It's either lazy or stupid but whatever the case if they don't bother to rotate their phone to watch content then they sure as heck won't do it to record. That and vertical video looks better when you hold the phone vertically which reinforces the pattern. Phones are not small TVs to most ppl.




The one getting hit hard in the video was the downhill unloaded side.  The rest of the cabins weren't swaying any more than they do when they run the thing in the wind


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Dec 28, 2018)

icecoast1 said:


> The one getting hit hard in the video was the downhill unloaded side.



Ok, but the point is that the event itself was random chance. The water could just as likely have hit a loaded cabin. 



icecoast1 said:


> The rest of the cabins weren't swaying any more than they do when they run the thing in the wind



Ok, but that's also apparent in the video.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 28, 2018)

ss20 said:


> LMAO...probably the least wind resistant lift on the East Coast and it can survive a water jet attacking it.



My favorite line I heard last winter from a Stratton Patroller I was on the Gondola with when talking about the wind issues that lift has was "if a mouse farts at Bromley, this thing is on wind hold!" :lol:


----------



## NYDB (Dec 29, 2018)

Ha ha.  Shitshow extravaganza there today from what i have heard.  

Sent from my SM-G960U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Dec 29, 2018)

Frankly if any mountain didn't have a BIG (for them) crowd today, they're in some financial peril

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## NYDB (Dec 30, 2018)

Right, but no summit lifts after advertising they would be running and no way to ski back to sunbowl base lodge even though it was open with a lift.  Everyone i know who attempted to go bailed by 10am.  

Sent from my SM-G960U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Dec 30, 2018)

From the snow report this AM...sounds like the new lift is going to open soon:

New Year’s Eve is nearly here and the opening of the new Snow Bowl Express is on the horizon. Lift inspections are set to begin on today as we put the finishing touches on terminal decks, build out the ramps and corral, and add a fresh coat of snow to get it ski and ride ready.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 4, 2019)

New lift opens tomorrow at 10AM: 



> [FONT=&quot]Welcome to 2019! We are ready to launch the new Snow Bowl Express and all the stars are aligned with three inches of new snow overnight and a forecast for more. First chair heads for the summit of southern Vermont’s highest peak on Saturday, Jan. 5 at 10 am. Let’s all give a round of applause to the eight men and women on the first two chairs representing the teams that made it happen. We look forward to seeing you for the debut.


[/FONT]


----------



## ghughes20 (Jan 4, 2019)

Glenn said:


> New lift opens tomorrow at 10AM:
> 
> [/FONT][/COLOR]



I would expect some terrain expansion too.  Lift Line and LSG/World Cup had big whales on Monday.  Also, I have to think Super Trail is ready to go.


----------



## ghughes20 (Jan 5, 2019)

The lift was working today and it was great to see it under operation.  I rode the lift twice and so much faster than the old Snow Bowl lift.  However. sadly, there was not much terrain expansion.  They did open World Cup, but no Lift Line and no Super Trail.  Also, you couldn't ski from Amex to the new lift.  The connecting trail was closed at the final approach.  I have to assume that will be open soon.  There's plenty of snow there.

It's too bad the weather stunk today.  (Too much r-word).  The afternoon was better with soft snow and no precipitation.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks for the update. We opted to skip since it was raining. Ended up moving some firewood once the rain stopped. Hoping to get to the mountain next weekend. Saw a few pics and video of the new lift on Stratton's Social Media.


----------



## ghughes20 (Jan 7, 2019)

Glenn said:


> Thanks for the update. We opted to skip since it was raining. Ended up moving some firewood once the rain stopped. Hoping to get to the mountain next weekend. Saw a few pics and video of the new lift on Stratton's Social Media.



Sunday was great.  Early morning conditions were surprisingly good, hats off to the groomers..  Also, it snowed most of the day on Sunday and no crowds.  My son even ventured into the woods.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 13, 2019)

Took a couple rides today, very fast and extremely smooth! Already changing the traffic patterns on the mountain.........


----------



## Glenn (Jan 14, 2019)

We rode it for the first time yesterday. Nice lift! It was good to see the setup there; wasn't sure where the bottom terminal was based on the drawings. 

Agreed, I think it helps with the flow up top. That new cut through trail really helps unloading; no more hiking up.


----------



## ghughes20 (Jan 14, 2019)

Glenn said:


> We rode it for the first time yesterday. Nice lift! It was good to see the setup there; wasn't sure where the bottom terminal was based on the drawings.
> 
> Agreed, I think it helps with the flow up top. That new cut through trail really helps unloading; no more hiking up.



The real test on traffic flow will be this weekend.  Potential snow in the forecast and the holiday will bring big crowds.  Curious to see how the new lift dissipates traffic away from Ursa.


----------



## x10003q (Jan 15, 2019)

ghughes20 said:


> The real test on traffic flow will be this weekend.  Potential snow in the forecast and the holiday will bring big crowds.  Curious to see how the new lift dissipates traffic away from Ursa.



We skied Stratton Sat and Sun. The new lift is awesome. It has already changed the traffic patterns. The Ursa access trail was less crowded and the only time we waited in the corral at Ursa was one time at about 10:30 on Saturday. At that point each line in the corral was about 3 or 4 groups deep. It took us about 7 minutes to get on the Ursa. The trails off the Ursa were less crowded and not completely scraped off after lunch.

Hopefully, now that more people will be skiing the trails off the new lift Stratton will blow some snow on Spruce/Liftline/Slalom Glade/Drifter. Usually, after they open these trails, they do not blow any more snow on these trails.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 15, 2019)

It's nice to see the new lift running regularly...not just during busy times.


----------



## x10003q (Jan 15, 2019)

Glenn said:


> It's nice to see the new lift running regularly...not just during busy times.



I think the Shooting Star6 will become the lift Stratton does not use during off peak times. Since the Ursa is no longer overrun, you can direct the traffic from the Sun Bowl to Ursa to get to the upper trails.


----------



## benski (Jan 15, 2019)

x10003q said:


> I think the Shooting Star6 will become the lift Stratton does not use during off peak times. Since the Ursa is no longer overrun, you can direct the traffic from the Sun Bowl to Ursa to get to the upper trails.



Your talking about early/late season. Having enough crowded on weekdays to need both 6 packs would be insane.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 15, 2019)

I think they currently (or did) run Shooting Star on an abbreviated schedule mid week. It opened late and closed early IIRC. Great lift to use on a Sunday afternoon...it's usually ski on.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 15, 2019)

Glenn said:


> I think they currently (or did) run Shooting Star on an abbreviated schedule mid week. It opened late and closed early IIRC. Great lift to use on a Sunday afternoon...it's usually ski on.



They've been running Shooter from 10am till 2pm during the midweek.


----------

